# Favorite Fast-Food Meals!!!



## jellybellyrolls (Jun 30, 2010)

What are your favorite fast-food items or meals?

Mine is the Baconator at Wendy's. :eat2: 

I always want to go buy another one after eating them because they just taste soo good.


----------



## PamelaLois (Jun 30, 2010)

For me, it's a toss-up between original White Castle hamburgers and El Famous Burrito's chicken burrito.


----------



## annabellethecat (Jun 30, 2010)

Mine is a Whopper with cheese, fries, and a Coke.:eat2:


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 30, 2010)

Hardees six dollar burger!


----------



## Crystal (Jun 30, 2010)

Number 4 at Arby's - Beef and Cheddar, curly fries, a drink.

Duh.


----------



## Paquito (Jun 30, 2010)

Honey BBQ Boneless Buffalo Wings, 2 Large Fries, and a Frosty from Wendy's.


----------



## jellybellyrolls (Jul 1, 2010)

ooh I almost forgot about almost everything at A&W. Living in Canada sucks for fast food unfortunately


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 1, 2010)

jellybellyrolls said:


> ooh I almost forgot about almost everything at A&W. Living in Canada sucks for fast food unfortunately



I dunno about that. I had the opportunity to try a burger at Harvey's during my trips north, and thought them to be a whole lot better than most A Murrican fast food burgers.

I suppose the grass is always greener.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 1, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> I dunno about that. I had the opportunity to try a burger at Harvey's during my trips north, and thought them to be a whole lot better than most A Murrican fast food burgers.
> 
> I suppose the grass is always greener.


Agreed. I ate at a Wendy's in Quebec and it threw me off for American fast food for years, it was so damn good. And Tim Hortons (there's a thread just for that here somewhere) kicks Dunkin Donuts ass sideways.


----------



## lypeaches (Jul 1, 2010)

El Pollo Loco. 2 or 3 pieces of chicken, dark meat, side of rice and a side of coleslaw. Extra salsa. Flour tortillas. 

That stuff is like crack for me.


----------



## Leesa (Jul 1, 2010)

Popeye's chicken and sweet tea with extra lemon!


----------



## kristineirl (Jul 1, 2010)

lypeaches said:


> El Pollo Loco. 2 or 3 pieces of chicken, dark meat, side of rice and a side of coleslaw. Extra salsa. Flour tortillas.
> 
> That stuff is like crack for me.



El Pollo Loco's Taco Salad. OH. MY. JACOB. 

I love to devour its contents first, then I chip off the magical tortilla shell and scoop any left over rice, beans, etc until there is no more shell to be eaten. 

Its pretty rad seeing the entire thing just disappear. 

Great, now i'm hungry.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 1, 2010)

7 layer burrito at TacoBell. That or a couple tostadas with guac on them from there.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 1, 2010)

Leesa said:


> Popeye's chicken and sweet tea with extra lemon!



I am 600 miles from the closest Popeye's.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 1, 2010)

I could post on this thread for days... 

um.. Favorite Fast-Food Breakfast was discontinued.. it was the McDonalds Spanish Omelette Bagel. Close 2nd is the Del Taco Steak and Egg Burrito. (actually its tied with a local mexi-chain that has a chorizo, egg, cheese and potato burro)


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 1, 2010)

lypeaches said:


> El Pollo Loco. 2 or 3 pieces of chicken, dark meat, side of rice and a side of coleslaw. Extra salsa. Flour tortillas.
> 
> That stuff is like crack for me.



I used to stop at El Pollo Loco for their twice grilled chicken burrito, so good, oozing with guacamole and cheese, then, to my horror and sadness, the only El Pollo location that I knew of closed!!! O, The Humanities! Great churros, too, now I can't get my cinnamon fix


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jul 1, 2010)

Taco Bell. Chicken Baja Chalupa. If I'm really hungry I have a Crunch Wrap Supreme with it, too. Drink? As always, ice cold Pepsi, but not from Taco Bell. Fast Food places never have soda that tastes good. I buy a can of it on the way home.


----------



## jellybellyrolls (Jul 2, 2010)

wrestlingguy said:


> I dunno about that. I had the opportunity to try a burger at Harvey's during my trips north, and thought them to be a whole lot better than most A Murrican fast food burgers.
> 
> I suppose the grass is always greener.




Harvey's is fantastic, and Timmy's most certainly has its fair share of deliciously addictive choices. But I've always dreamed of eating Checkers, Zaxby's, Sonic, Jack in the Box and so many more.


----------



## lypeaches (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice to see some other El Pollo Loco fans out there. I seriously adore that chain, yet rarely hear it mentioned.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Jul 2, 2010)

jellybellyrolls said:


> Harvey's is fantastic, and Timmy's most certainly has its fair share of deliciously addictive choices. But I've always dreamed of eating Checkers, Zaxby's, Sonic, Jack in the Box and so many more.



Mmmmmmm Checkers. I :wubu: Checkers!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 2, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> Mmmmmmm Checkers. I :wubu: Checkers!!


When I lived near a Checkers a long time ago in a galaxy far far away, I always got the spicy curly fries and a banana shake. THE BEST.


----------



## Weeze (Jul 3, 2010)

Crystal said:


> Number 4 at Arby's - Beef and Cheddar, curly fries, a drink.
> 
> Duh.



This, except no red sauce on mine.


----------



## HappyFA75 (Jul 3, 2010)

Tendercrisp from Burger King. Small size, its the same as a Medium. :eat2:


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Jul 3, 2010)

If you are from Québec, chances are that you are addicted to poutine...

Fries, cheese curds end gravy! :eat2: 

View attachment poutine.jpg


----------



## theladypoet (Jul 4, 2010)

~nai'a~ said:


> If you are from Québec, chances are that you are addicted to poutine...
> 
> Fries, cheese curds end gravy! :eat2:



Dammit, now I want poutine! but anyway...

My favourite fast food is the spicy Jamaican beef patties that this little shop downtown makes. They're crispy on the outside, juicy on the inside, and spicy without being too hot. Not traditional fast food, I know, but ooooh so good.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 4, 2010)

Pretty much anything from Chik-Fil-A.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 4, 2010)

~nai'a~ said:


> If you are from Québec, chances are that you are addicted to poutine...
> 
> Fries, cheese curds end gravy! :eat2:



Never had it.. Always curious to try. I can get gravy and the fries.. but I'm not sure where to find the curds, or what curds they are.. white cheddar? Large curd cottage cheese?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 4, 2010)

Burger King Double Whopper, no cheese, no tomato, with ketchup, mayo, mustard, onion and extra pickle and jalopenos.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 4, 2010)

~nai'a~ said:


> If you are from Québec, chances are that you are addicted to poutine...
> 
> Fries, cheese curds end gravy! :eat2:


I've had this!!!! It was cheddar curds! Delicious!


----------



## sussuration (Jul 4, 2010)

sausage and egg mc muffin with an orange juice!:eat2:


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Jul 5, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> Never had it.. Always curious to try. I can get gravy and the fries.. but I'm not sure where to find the curds, or what curds they are.. white cheddar? Large curd cottage cheese?



Fuzzy, CastingPearls is right! They are cheddar cheese curds! You can buy them at the grocery store or in a place where they make cheese (fromagerie). Sorry I'm searching for the right term in english and it's not coming!!! 

Someone help!!!???:doh::happy:

It's really yummy!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 5, 2010)

~nai'a~ said:


> Fuzzy, CastingPearls is right! They are cheddar cheese curds! You can buy them at the grocery store or in a place where they make cheese (fromagerie). Sorry I'm searching for the right term in english and it's not coming!!!
> 
> Someone help!!!???:doh::happy:
> 
> It's really yummy!


The closest American equivalent (East Coast) to poutine is called disco fries but with mozzarella.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 5, 2010)

Had a Wendy's Baconator today. Delicious!!


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Jul 5, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> When I lived near a Checkers a long time ago in a galaxy far far away, I always got the spicy curly fries and a banana shake. THE BEST.



Score!! This was part of my dinner tonight. Just add a Mushroom Swiss Burger to the mix......OMGYUM!!


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 5, 2010)

I love something from almost every fast food place I've been lol But my faves are probably McDonalds Quarter Pounder with cheese, fries and a coke and Dunkin Donuts Large Iced Caramel Latte with skim milk, splenda and bacon, egg and cheese croissant.

I've been to A & W and honestly don't know what all the excitement is about, maybe it was better back in the day. And Tim Hortons has really tasty pastries but their coffee is just nasty. But I would go there for the sour cream glazed donuts and then go to Dunkin for my coffee lol


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 5, 2010)

The lure of a A&W was the on-site homemade-style rootbeer in a frosty glass mug*. While I'm a fan of their bottled/canned product, A&W from the Tap has a bitter/salty taste I don't like. Most older restaurants still have their original line of burgers with mozzerella cheese, instead of cheddar. 

*I collect A&W mugs, btw, found in antique/boutique shops. Its amazing to me how many different size mugs exist, all with the various A&W logs.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 5, 2010)

Footlong Subway Spicy BMT with provolone, toasted on Wheat, with lettuce, tomato, pickle, green bell, yellow and jalopeno pepper, mustard, and red wine vinagrette.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 5, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> The lure of a A&W was the on-site homemade-style rootbeer in a frosty glass mug*. While I'm a fan of their bottled/canned product, A&W from the Tap has a bitter/salty taste I don't like. Most older restaurants still have their original line of burgers with mozzerella cheese, instead of cheddar.
> 
> *I collect A&W mugs, btw, found in antique/boutique shops. Its amazing to me how many different size mugs exist, all with the various A&W logs.



You like A&W? *shudder* It is mass market swill, in my opinion. Very low quality. It tastes like caramel syrup to me, way too sweet and the HFCS is cloying.

You want great root beer, pick up Sprecher's. If you can't find Sprecher's, then Stewart's is good.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 5, 2010)

Dromond said:


> You like A&W? *shudder* It is mass market swill, in my opinion. Very low quality. It tastes like caramel syrup to me, way too sweet and the HFCS is cloying.
> 
> You want great root beer, pick up Sprecher's. If you can't find Sprecher's, then Stewart's is good.


There are quite a few Stewarts drive-ins near me. The food is good and unbelievable cheap and as long as atmosphere or fine dining isn't a prerequisite, the root beer floats are not to be missed.


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 5, 2010)

Dromond said:


> You like A&W? *shudder* It is mass market swill, in my opinion. Very low quality. It tastes like caramel syrup to me, way too sweet and the HFCS is cloying.
> 
> You want great root beer, pick up Sprecher's. If you can't find Sprecher's, then Stewart's is good.




I think he means the stuff they make right there in the stores, not the canned/bottled stuff you find in stores. And I did love the "home made" rootbeer I had at A&W but the food was only OK.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 5, 2010)

Dromond said:


> You like A&W? *shudder* It is mass market swill, in my opinion. Very low quality. It tastes like caramel syrup to me, way too sweet and the HFCS is cloying.
> 
> You want great root beer, pick up Sprecher's. If you can't find Sprecher's, then Stewart's is good.



I didn't say A&W was the best.. I just like the canned stuff over the "restaurant" brand. I don't remember seeing Sprecher's, I'll have to look closer.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 5, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> There are quite a few Stewarts drive-ins near me. The food is good and unbelievable cheap and as long as atmosphere or fine dining isn't a prerequisite, the root beer floats are not to be missed.



Stewart's is a Drive-In?!?!?! I'm a big fan of their spicy Ginger Beer


----------



## Dromond (Jul 5, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> There are quite a few Stewarts drive-ins near me. The food is good and unbelievable cheap and as long as atmosphere or fine dining isn't a prerequisite, the root beer floats are not to be missed.



I... am jealous.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jul 5, 2010)

Long John Silvers, Fish, Shrimp and Chicken planks dinner with fries, cole slaw and hush puppies

Close second- Popeyes Fried Chicken 2 piece all white meat with mashed potatoes, cole slaw and a biscuit


----------



## isamarie69 (Jul 5, 2010)

For me i like local independent burrito stands, being in so cal theres so many but i think my favorite is a place called Pepe's their green chile is most like my step fathers, more like the New Mexico style. And tacos i could eat a taco a day i love tacos lol.


----------



## Cat (Jul 6, 2010)

Taco Time's Crisp Pinto Bean Burrito, with the green sauce. If savory is a dessert, this is it. If it can't be, they should cover it with donut glaze and it would still be good.


----------



## Cat (Jul 6, 2010)

Continuing on the savory dessert theme -- 
Cafe Rio's Pork Salad. The sweet pork sits in the bottom of the salad and calls your name...and it says, "Hey Doofus, I'm dessert!". 

Pretty much any of their pork goodies are desserty because of the sweet, savory succulence. How could I forget you, pork quesadilla?? OMG

I include Cafe Rio 'cuz they're a local fast food chain, but there is no drive through. Gotta stand in line and watch them put the goods together or order ahead and pick up. 

The salad is HUGE. It's two meals worth of food and a pork dessert:


----------



## Cat (Jul 6, 2010)

Not a desserty food this time: 

The Carl's Jr Jalapeno Chicken sandwich. Lurve! :wubu:


----------



## Cat (Jul 6, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> For me i like local independent burrito stands, being in so cal theres so many but i think my favorite is a place called Pepe's their green chile is most like my step fathers, more like the New Mexico style. And tacos i could eat a taco a day i love tacos lol.




I agree, local stands rock. There are plenty of independent stands with excellent street tacos here. Favorite's include the State Street stand near Murray and the stand within the old downtown section of Murray. Almost always a line to get the treats, but well worth it.


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 8, 2011)

Necro-posting. But, I want to say...

Totally tried Tim Horton's today!

xX Pesto Chicken Panini
- I wish it contained real chicken, instead of its highly processed chicken cubes
- I loved the crisped, grilled multigrain bread!
- More pesto (basil, gahlic, evoo!), less white sauce
- I want to add tomato, next time.

xX Mac n Cheese
- Cheap, creamy, velveta-y (but not so-much-so that you can tell velveta was used! I
*hate* velveta  ); compared to KFC mac n cheese, but tastier.
- Included salt and pepper packages. I don't think I need more sodium. I should've used the
pepper, but I was starving :doh:
- The included-spoon was like an intense, concaved ladle, dude. I had to slurp my mac n 
cheese. lol

Overall, Tim Horton's (and vicariously, Canadians  ), I give you two thumbs up. The place smelled great, the food was hot, and I should've got some coffee. I will see you, soon 

What's the popular stuff at Tim Horton's?


----------



## ChubbyPuppy (Dec 9, 2011)

Oh wow, tough choice... at first I was going to second the baconator, but then I thought about Dairy Queen. Hmm, a strawberry cheesequake blizzard is a meal, right? :eat1: I'm also a big fan of the classic chicken sandwich and whopper from BK (hold the tomatoes and onions on the latter) and of course the McRib... Oh, and KFC's BBQ chicken sandwich with a side of Mac-n-cheese... and also almost everything at Sonic. That stuff is comfort food, it was the only real food I got when I was in the hospital last year.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 9, 2011)

Five Guys has been my fave lately. They're so generous with the fries too. I seem to be drawn to that place every time I get near the food court at the mall:eat2:


----------



## ChubbyPuppy (Dec 9, 2011)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Five Guys has been my fave lately. They're so generous with the fries too. I seem to be drawn to that place every time I get near the food court at the mall:eat2:




Waaaay too generous for me, I've been at a table of 4 people, all fat, who couldn't finish *one* order of their fries between all of us. It just feels wasteful. Their burgers are pretty good for a quick service place though.


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 12, 2011)

Some of you may not consider this place fast food, but I got a sandwich there the other day in half the time of most other sandwich shops..

Jimmy John's Italian Night Club, on 7 grain wheat, with hot peppers and bacon


----------



## Duchess of York (Dec 12, 2011)

LOVE JJ's roast beef Hunters Club with extra mayo. Oh, dear God!!:wubu::eat2:



Fuzzy said:


> Some of you may not consider this place fast food, but I got a sandwich there the other day in half the time of most other sandwich shops..
> 
> Jimmy John's Italian Night Club, on 7 grain wheat, with hot peppers and bacon


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 12, 2011)

Duchess of York said:


> LOVE JJ's roast beef Hunters Club with extra mayo. Oh, dear God!!:wubu::eat2:



The J.J.'s Gargantuan is out of this world. Damn near perfect, actually.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 12, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> Some of you may not consider this place fast food, but I got a sandwich there the other day in half the time of most other sandwich shops..
> 
> Jimmy John's Italian Night Club, on 7 grain wheat, with hot peppers and bacon



There is no JJ's here in northern Alabama, and I miss it. I love their sandwiches. Beats the heck out of Subway.


----------



## Captain Save (Dec 13, 2011)

Like some of the other posters, I've found that I have faves from lots of places.

Favorite shake - Jamocha, from Arby's
Favorite burger - Double Whopper from BK, no onion
Favorite pizza - Sbarro's, pepperoni slice
Favorite sandwich - Gyro

While I'm not big on fries, I will concede that the best of them are swimming in chili.

Damn, now I'm hungry and nothing's open but McDonald's.


----------



## BBWbonnie (Dec 18, 2011)

Fish and chips!!!!!


----------



## toni (Dec 18, 2011)

In and out burger's double double with raw onion and extra dressing


----------



## Deven (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a few:

Long John Silver's chicken strips with a side of their fried shrimp.

Wendy's Triple with fries and a frosty.

McDonald's Chicken Club with sweet tea.


----------



## MLadyJ (Dec 19, 2011)

Dang you toni...I love their double-double with grilled onions...and the nearest one is probably 2000 miles away.

I love Fuddrucker's burgers but they seem to have dropped off the edge of the world..can't find only anywhere.

I recently tried the "new" fries a BK and I hafta tell ya they are some kind of good...a little larger, crispier on the out side and almost baked potatoie on the inside. And interestingly they stayed hot for our whole meal..the few left at the end were still very warm and crispy. With luck it'll turn out they they are using so stange chemical to keep'em hot..LOL..anyway they realll goood!!


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 28, 2011)

I've never liked BK fries.. I ask for their onion ringers instead. I've been waiting for a satisfactory review before attempting what I was anticipating to be somewhat worse than Wendy's fries (which have been awful since Dave passed.. but that's another thread..)


----------



## Ms34_25_49inches (Jan 2, 2012)

jellybellyrolls said:


> What are your favorite fast-food items or meals?
> 
> Mine is the Baconator at Wendy's. :eat2:
> 
> I always want to go buy another one after eating them because they just taste soo good.



mmmmm, i love the baconator. i always get a double with L&T. it sucks i know 2 people who work at my local wendys, and they always hook me up


----------



## Skye23 (Jan 5, 2012)

I've always had a thing for McDonalds Filet of Fish - 1 if its lunch, 2 if its dinner. I hate to say it, but their fries were MUCH better when they still fried them in Lard. Ditto on the apple pies. I hear some of the southern McDonalds still fry the pies at least (not in Lard, but at least in oil vs baked).


----------



## BuxomZoe (Jan 5, 2012)

My go-to fast food meal is from Taco Bell.

Cheesy Nachos, Cheesy Fiesta Potatoes, Beefy Crunch Burrito, 2 Taco Supremes and a Sierra Mist.


/drool.


----------



## SuzyQutsy (Jan 5, 2012)

I tend to like mom and pop type operations, i like iced tea, i like tacos, I love gyros or donaires and smoked meat subs, onion rings.


----------



## Windigo (Jan 5, 2012)

Actually simple, Macdonalds cheeseburgers are awesome I think, and they've got a special bearnaise like sauce that's unique to the Netherlands for the fries that's also awesome. If I get fast-food I go there.

Or for something more exotic; Turkish Pizza is also great with lots of garlic sauce :wubu:


----------



## Deven (Jan 6, 2012)

So, fellow fast foodies:

There's a Chipotle in town, and I just discovered its (off the beaten path) location. Do I dare?


----------



## PamelaLois (Jan 7, 2012)

My new fast food addiction is Thai Curry Soup from Noodles & Co. I can't drive past the place without my car veering into the parking lot for the spicy deliciousness.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 7, 2012)

PamelaLois said:


> My new fast food addiction is Thai Curry Soup from Noodles & Co. I can't drive past the place without my car veering into the parking lot for the spicy deliciousness.



Uh oh.. I see a new addiction I don't have yet. :happy:


----------



## BigFA (Jan 9, 2012)

I generally move throughout the week having lunch at a different place each day and then adding Applebee's to the mix. I am in fast food heaven where I work with a dozen options. 

McDonalds: Quarter pounder with only cheese, grilled chicken club sandwhich with bacon and cheese, and a medium fry, medium coffee. The next day Panda Express: Fried rice with orange chicken and honey walnut shrimp, medium soft drink. The next day Bouna Beef: 9 inch beef and sausage combo with mozarella cheese and medium fries and medium soft drink. Next day: Jason's Deli. Giant NY Yankee corned beef and pastrami with cheese, and a cup of broccoli & cheese soup, medium soft drink. 

Finally on Friday: Applebee's with a glass of chardonney wine, 3 cheese chicken penne pasta bowl and a strawberry cheesecake shooter for dessert. MMMMM, MMMMM, good. Did I mention I love to eat?:eat2:


----------



## Windigo (Jan 10, 2012)

BigFA said:


> I generally move throughout the week having lunch at a different place each day and then adding Applebee's to the mix. I am in fast food heaven where I work with a dozen options.
> 
> McDonalds: Quarter pounder with only cheese, grilled chicken club sandwhich with bacon and cheese, and a medium fry, medium coffee. The next day Panda Express: Fried rice with orange chicken and honey walnut shrimp, medium soft drink. The next day Bouna Beef: 9 inch beef and sausage combo with mozarella cheese and medium fries and medium soft drink. Next day: Jason's Deli. Giant NY Yankee corned beef and pastrami with cheese, and a cup of broccoli & cheese soup, medium soft drink.
> 
> Finally on Friday: Applebee's with a glass of chardonney wine, 3 cheese chicken penne pasta bowl and a strawberry cheesecake shooter for dessert. MMMMM, MMMMM, good. Did I mention I love to eat?:eat2:



I wish we had so many fast food options here in Europe


----------



## MLadyJ (Jan 10, 2012)

DevenDoom said:


> So, fellow fast foodies:
> 
> There's a Chipotle in town, and I just discovered its (off the beaten path) location. Do I dare?



Devon...you'd be crazy to pass this one up. I love Chipotle. After so many burritos I now order the steak tacos with a side (large) of guacamole. Very, very good:smitten:


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (Jan 10, 2012)

MLadyJ said:


> Devon...you'd be crazy to pass this one up. I love Chipotle. After so many burritos I now order the steak tacos with a side (large) of guacamole. Very, very good:smitten:



Don't miss out on Chipotle - everything is fresh and delicious!!! :eat2:


----------



## toni (Jan 11, 2012)

BuxomZoe said:


> My go-to fast food meal is from Taco Bell.
> 
> Cheesy Nachos, Cheesy Fiesta Potatoes, Beefy Crunch Burrito, 2 Taco Supremes and a Sierra Mist.
> 
> ...



OMG, yes! Anything beefy from Taco Bell is amazing. :bow:

I am also adding a surf and turf with extra tarter sauce/extra hot sauce from White Castle to the list :eat2:


----------



## Deven (Feb 3, 2012)

I just had Five Guy's Burgers and Fries tonight for the first time tonight.

I'm in love. I'm going back tomorrow.


----------



## Fishstick1111 (Feb 21, 2012)

DevenDoom said:


> I just had Five Guy's Burgers and Fries tonight for the first time tonight.
> 
> I'm in love. I'm going back tomorrow.



They just moved into town nearby also. I have to say there fries are good(even though I try to stay away from fries) The burgers were also delicious but price wise wasn't the worst but also not stellar.


----------

